# Our trip to Turtle Bay



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We took our son out to Turtle Bay yesterday for his first time. It was so much fun. They had an Ickey Gooey exhibit in the museum showing all the gross parts of the body, it was pretty cool.

Walking over the Sun Dial Bridge









looking for fish 




































Inside the museum, they had lots of cool fish






























































Dead stuff 

































These guys were way cool. The California Giant Salamander and the water snake 

















This floor exhibit shows a tree above and under ground

































The ickey gooies 

Ryan and Bubba shooting the snot rockets :woof:

















The toot pig made me laugh 

















Bubba climbing into some intestines 

















Mr Snotty Pants loll I can't believe I missed the big booger that came out of his nose.

















Down the path to the animals :woof:









This little gray fox was the cutest

















This Red Tail was so cool, he kept talking to us. I swear he said bye to me lol









This guy was super funny he climbed down and fell asleep in his water dish :rofl:









The Golden Eagle









They have a new place called Parrot Playhouse where you can go in and feed the birds. They give you little cups of sugar water that the birds love.

These two babies were so cute rolling around playing



























They really liked Ryan

















this one wanted to be on his shoulder lol









I really liked this little guy till he tried to rip my nails off loll









Poor baby broke his leg so he had to have a cast and a cone


















*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aww! Cool pics! I love birds! Someday I want an aviary with lots of them


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was really cool being able to interact with them like that  It was so much fun. Ryan was the only one that got pooed on too lol, I think that's cause they all were on him for some reason lol. They kept trying to pic off our tattoo too it was funny  They do animal shows there too we'll have to go back and get pic of it


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I wanted to go see the Grossology exhibit I used to love the books when I was a little kid. I haven't been inside Turtle Bay in a looong time though, I heard they made improvements. How much did it cost?

I used to walk on the bridge all the time, but we don't go as much anymore. And my grandma hates going later on or early in the morning, but I don't want Dakota to burn his feet.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures  The birds I work with always try to take off my nails lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> I wanted to go see the Grossology exhibit I used to love the books when I was a little kid. I haven't been inside Turtle Bay in a looong time though, I heard they made improvements. How much did it cost?
> 
> I used to walk on the bridge all the time, but we don't go as much anymore. And my grandma hates going later on or early in the morning, but I don't want Dakota to burn his feet.


Hmmm I'm not really sure how much it costs, I'll have to ask Ryan when he gets home. It was pretty fun though  The grossology was cool but they had a few things that didn't work 


American_Pit13 said:


> Great pictures  The birds I work with always try to take off my nails lol.


LOL I totally thought of you when we were in there  I was like Hmmm I wonder if these are the same kind that Holly is getting


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh wow Krystal, when I come visit we may have to go do this, I would love to see it  Looks like y'all had an awesome time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It was super awesome! I'll totally take you there Tye! You'd love it. They do wild animal shows too, we'll have to go on one of those days


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOOO sounds like tons of fun


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That looks like a lot of fun! The body exhibit was funny.... haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Megan it was too funny. They had this fart machine with green bubbles :rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice pics girl.Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------

